# Questions about fence purchases, can anyone help?



## KristyHall (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok I posted this on the sister site BYC, but decided I should post it on here too since it applies more to herds than chickens.

So I am looking to buy fencing in bulk to cut down on cost. I am wading through books from local feed stores, co-ops, whole salers, and online order sites. It is rather confusing. As most of you know, I am really new to the  home steading thing. I bought the land 6 years ago. 

While I know my way around a garden, dogs, cats,  the kitchen, and horses, I am still teaching myself about major land management, fencing, and so on.  
I have always just bought a roll here and there as I can afford it, but this time I have been saving up money and decided to buy in bulk, to see if I can get a discount.

Anyone have any buying tips? I am probably going to go with what I usually go with, a woven field fence with barb wide across the top, and simple t posts, since I can cut my own cedar posts  on the property. Unless someone knows of something cheaper that is about as durable.

Anyone know of any wholesalers that will ship for free when bought in bulk? Or any retailers that are affordable? I am rather confused at the pricing.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 10, 2011)

Honestly I pretty much doubt you're going to get any better price than the feedstore can give you, unless you are buying literally a whole truckload of the stuff which would be more 'ranch' than 'homestead'.

I mean, you can certainly ask around, but <shrug>. Remember that "bulk" is how fencing is _usually_ bought, at least in rural areas... those of us who go in there and get just a single 1 or 2 rod roll are the exception not the rule.

IME you can frequently get a really good deal on used-but-still-good t-posts at farm auctions (either tractor-implements-and-junk consignment auctions, or farm-sold-must-auction-contents auctions). I often see rolls of barbwire there too. Field fencing not so much (not in quantity anyhow) but you know it just really depends... if you can get into the habit of going to all available auctions, you can probably pick up some good deals as long as you are not under a deadline. (it is totally random what a given auction will have)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## LauraJean (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Kristy, funny seeing you here. You posted this a while back, but I'll still post this in case you check back or in case it helps someone else. I have a neat trick that I discovered accidentally! Back when I was building my coop, I needed a large amount of hardware cloth. The run is large and I was covering ALL sides, even below ground going over the entire floor. My local grain store was the cheapest I could find, so I decided to get it there. I had already checked the price, but went back when I was ready to order. I asked about the price again, simply to confirm that it hadn't changed. The salesman/rep for all of their fencing, chain link, hardware cloth, etc just happened to be there, checking inventory and seeing what they needed to order. He joined in my discussion with the owners, because they did not have enough of the half inch hardware cloth in stock, and so they asked him when he could get it in. After seeing how much I was ordering, he looked up in his book his cost/markup, since he happened to have it in his hand anyway, and was able to over me a great discount! I was thrilled. He left before me, so I quietly commented to the owner that I was glad I happened to come on the same day as him, and she whispered, "In the future, if you need more, just call and I'll tell you when he will be here..." (wink wink). I happen to be in pretty good with my local feed store, so if you have the same friendliness with your local store, I would simply tell them this and ask when their rep will be in again. It's worth a shot!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2011)

I've used some vinyl products in the past, but found them unsatisfactory, mostly because of the problems with long term UV (sunlight) exposure and subsequent damage, and found that there are just too many critters that can chew right thru plastic of all types.


----------

